# Chicken grease and monkey milk



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost ashamed to post this crappie report after seeing what Skiff, Joey, and Chumbuster have been catching...

Codwrinkle has been chomping at the bit to go crappie fishing since the weather has warmed, so we tried it today. We have this routine that we go through on nearly every trip - starting with Cod backing his boat into something in my yard. Today it was my utility trailer. I yelled and did a few jumping jacks, but it just seemed to make things worse. Said he couldn't hear me because his hearing aid battery was dead. Then he said my yelling at him is what causes his hearing aid batteries to go dead. Whatever...

Another part of the routine is the stupid Karma adjustment things we do on the way to the lake that, if not done properly, ensures we will have a shitty trip. For instance; when we cross railroad tracks, we say "A train just passed here!" "Oh, how can you tell?" "Because I can see its tracks."

It's important to say it like we've never said it before, and also without puking.

Another must is stopping at our favorite gas station to get fried chicken. We have learned over the years that you have to have chicken grease on your fingers or we won't catch any crappie. Weird, but it works. A bonus is that I get to drop chicken slag all over his front seat.

Enough of all that. We finally get to our favorite creek where my PFF knowledge tells me we're gonna find crappie in approx. 20 feet of water. Cod's depth finder shows we're in 1228 ft of water, jumping quickly to 20 ft, then a major drop to 1028 ft. Finally, it levels off at 966 ft, but we're not marking any fish.

"What's wrong with this damn thing?"

"I don't know. It was working fine in the yard yesterday."

"Let's go throw at the bank."

So we did, and managed to scrounge up 8 crappie and 1 largemouth. All of the crappie came on monkey milk grubs in less than 5 ft of water. Our favorite chartreuse grubs got nary a bite for some reason. Water temp was 61-62 degrees. The two largest crappie were 13 1/2" and 14". No culls today.

Cod wants to try again next week for some reason.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I put my depth finder on demo mode so I can see it mark some fish...kinda exciting


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No need ta be sorry....heck you caught some eats!!!!!!!


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

Better than a goose egg! Gotta keep that chicken grease a secret man


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol I'd like to be a fly on the wall of one of y'alls trips. Nice fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There’s not another members post I love reading more than yours. Always classic gold


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

There’s not another members post I love reading more than yours. Always classic gold


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s a good trip. Good quality too.
Keep posting em!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> There’s not another members post I love reading more than yours. Always classic gold



You can say that again.....................Great Post!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe they finally replaced the fryer oil at the gas station?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great post, always entertaining.


----------

